# Hopper/Joey turn on timer and HD guide filter???



## flyer91 (Apr 15, 2012)

I've searched and been reading the different Hopper/Joey threads but can't seem to find out if they have turn-on timers.
I'd like to be able to use this system (assuming I switch from DTV) as an alarm clock and have it come on with my different TVs.
When I last switched from Dish to DTV I lost tat ability with DTV's HD-DVRs.
So ....... does the Hopper and/or Joey have a turn on timer?

Also, I can't find if there is a guide-filter for HD 'only' programs.
Does the Hopper and/or Joey have a guide HD filter like the DTV recievers?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes ... DISH receivers, including the Hopper/Joey, have an "Auto Tune" type timer that will turn on the receiver and tune it to a specific scheduled program.

They will not turn on a TV set, so that will have to be handled separately.
(The receivers output a screen saver when not tuned to a channel.)

And yes, the guide has HD only filters.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I've tried setting autotune timers from the Joey and the Joey did NOT turn on.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> I've tried setting autotune timers from the Joey and the Joey did NOT turn on.


That might be a bug. My Hopper auto-tunes turn on. I have not tried a Joey auto-tune yet.


----------



## flyer91 (Apr 15, 2012)

Could I get some kind person to try setting the joey for the auto on/tune?

I do see that n0qcu had no luck, and I'm hoping that was maybe just an issue with his particuar Joey (unless ofcourse he tried more than one).

I'm off DTV contract as of today, and I'd like to know (from actual users) if n0qcu's no-go with the Joey can be confirmed before I make my final descsion to stand firm and pass on the envitabe "special deals" DTV retention folks will offer before letting me go over to the enemy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I set one on a Joey and it did not turn on the receiver. Sorry.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Reports are all tuners have to be set to auto-tune for the joey to come on. If only Dish has made the Joey an alarm clock they would have one more subscriber.....


----------



## flyer91 (Apr 15, 2012)

Yup .... such a simple thing to leave out. 

I live in the mountains and unfortunately can only receive one radio station with any real clarity. 

Although I'm as much a fan of the Motor City Madman as anyone ....... I'd much rather wake up to a soothing voice on the TV with the daily weather report for my local area, instead of the radio (with it's only 'slightly more' annoying alarm buzzer) blasting out Wango Tango between horns, bells, slide whistles and fart sounds on the "Morning Show with Febbie and the Grunt!!" ...... :eek2:


----------



## atti (Aug 23, 2006)

My only Joey is hooked up to a Tivo in the bedroom. I set it to auto-tune a show every morning. It's only been a few days but so far it's been waking up.


----------

